# tamed cheetah kittens for sale??? say whaaaa??



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Tamed cheetah kittens for sale Esquimalt & View Royal, Victoria

anyone else calling bs?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

thats awesome


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah thats what vancouver island needs free range cheetahs ...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaaawwww so cute, well seeing that they are so taaamed i want 2 hahahahha


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cheaper than my Dobermann anyways. If I had only waited...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Cheaper than my Dobermann anyways. If I had only waited...


yeah lol i am going to start a cheetah group order


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i will house them for whom ever buys them, worst case i have a few kids i could let them chew on til you guys can pick up lmao


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> i will house them for whom ever buys them, worst case i have a few kids i could let them chew on til you guys can pick up lmao


u read my mind, i was going to ask u to pick mine up for me  lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Now we need a organic gazelle farmer.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

for a legit cheetah you bet your patootie lol, how many cheetahs can fit in a suburban i wonder?

I will become the cheetah whisperer , a great wise cheetah whisperer lmao


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Officer I realize I was speeding but sir you must understand , the damn cheetahs were fighting and i was distracted,


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

ya bs i bet they want money upfront to reserve your cheetah so many scams out there these days... ive lived in esq for 23 years and have never heard of anyone owning a cheetah there was a guy that owned a tiger but he had to get rid of it


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

shipped directly from nigeria....................shipping cost 3500 pay by western union only...................hahhahha


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

looks like a african serval cat to me or a bengal cat


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I wrote to the seller to see if I can get a discount if I buy two. I hope they don't get too large. I wonder if they have the same number of chromosomes as a house cat. I guess I'll have to see if there's a Vancouver By-law prohibiting owning and keeping cats like that in the city.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

top speed like 65 km an hour or something , yeah probably 2 in a 1 bdrm appt would be plenty of space haha


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Please don't buy one unless you are serious about keeping it for the rest of its life when it becomes an adult. I find it extremely irresponsible and just sad that people buy animals such as cute tiger cubs and then have to give up on them when they become adults.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

are you kidding , this is obviouslly a scam ad on used vic, and were all poking fun at the fact its bs... nobody's buying a cheetah RELAX lol


PSpades said:


> Please don't buy one unless you are serious about keeping it for the rest of its life when it becomes an adult. I find it extremely irresponsible and just sad that people buy animals such as cute tiger cubs and then have to give up on them when they become adults.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a scam. If you do a Google image search for cheetah cubs, that photo shows up in the 4th row with the cubs being listed for sale in Qatar (same email address).


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

PSpades said:


> Please don't buy one unless you are serious about keeping it for the rest of its life when it becomes an adult. I find it extremely irresponsible and just sad that people buy animals such as cute tiger cubs and then have to give up on them when they become adults.


Sorry I didn't mean to upset anyone. I was just kidding! Animals like that have to be FREE.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally bogus.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, hope nobody falls for it. Should be flagged on that site.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Yup, hope nobody falls for it. Should be flagged on that site.


so are we doing a group buy Anthony? hehehe. save on shipping.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Yup, hope nobody falls for it. Should be flagged on that site.


ya i reported the ad as a scam and they removed the contact information


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

My bad, it just happens way too often in reality so I wouldn't have been surprised if it was legit.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Marilyn Moroe
to me



Hello 

Thanks for your interest in our kittens. Yes 4 cheetah cubs are still available. They are well socialized, home raised and trained, vet checked and loves playing around with kids and other pets  . 
We offer a cheetah cub at $1200USD 

We will like to know the following :
1) How many kittens are you interested in buying ?
2)Are you interested in the male or female ?
3)Will your environment be conducive for the welbeing of a kitten?

Please let me know if you are interested for more details and pics
P.S. I attached the pictures of my kittens to this email. See them below and get back to me as soon as possible.
Regards

Juli and Moroe
Rue Bebey Elame
P.O Box 5563
Douala - Cameroun 
Tel: (00237)71508531
this was in my e mail this morning ...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

This was in my email this morning. Now macframalama could you please let me have first dips on a kitten. I phoned Juli and she assured me that they did indeed have the kittens for sale. The transportation costs are rather expensive so she asked me to wire transfer $7,500.00 US. Time is apparently of the essence. The mother was with the last batch of cubs and a few neighbours disappeared and the authorities blamed the animal.

The mother is not there now but Juli and Moroe feel that a raid to seize the cubs is imminent. I will transfer payment this morning.






Hello Paul 

Thanks for your interest in our kittens. Yes 4 cheetah cubs are still available. They are well socialized, home raised and trained, vet checked and loves playing around with kids and other pets  . 
We offer a cheetah cub at $1200USD 

We will like to know the following :
1) How many kittens are you interested in buying ?
2)Are you interested in the male or female ?
3)Will your environment be conducive for the welbeing of a kitten?

Please let me know if you are interested for more details and pics
P.S. I attached the pictures of my kittens to this email. See them below and get back to me as soon as possible.
Regards

Juli and Moroe
Rue Bebey Elame
P.O Box 5563
Douala - Cameroun 
Tel: (00237)71508531


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

okay lets see these attached pics....please post.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

djamm said:


> okay lets see these attached pics....please post.


This is the picture that they sent me. I just love the cute little things so I'm getting all of them. Bring your family and any pets that you have over for a visit when they are larger.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, that's a deal. Felicia & Isabella will be so excited. I'll bring a Thompson's gazelle for them to play with. I think I still have one in our greenhouse.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to upset anyone. I was just kidding! Animals like that have to be FREE.


Free?? You think $3500 shipping is to much??

Okay that was a joke as well...

There are some US and Canadian breeders of Savanah cats, I did a little reading a few months ago but basically... Lion x Tiger = Liger (yup Napoleon Dynamite was right) Now if I remember right, male lion x female tiger = growth limited cat, reason being that the male lion and the female tiger both have genes that limit the size the cat will grow to, HOWEVER if you cross a Male Tiger to a female lion = Tion (yup honest someone thought this up) you should or potentially could have a biggggg kitty as both the the Male tiger and the female lion DO NOT have genetic growth limiters so big kitty for sure. It may be the reverse though the male lion and female tiger may produce big cats.

Savanah cats are from the cross that limits the size being bred to large domestic cats or domesticated cats. These Savanah cats are smaller and much calmer and easier to domesticate that say catching a tiger/lion in the wild and turning it into a lap pet. Even though they may be smaller they still are a 40-60lb cat and need lots of room and they eat a lot plus they still have the chase instinct so if your neigbours shitzu comes into your yard....lets hope it can run fast

Douglas


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There was a picture of a Turkey x Dog on another thread.

Some Maine **** cats weight 35 lbs but they are friendly.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Turkey dog has been around for a while, you can get turkey burgers too.... OH a Dog... lol no kidding?? hmm...my son was telling me about a military experiement where scientists have combined spider dna with a goat and the milk the goat gives is like liquid plastic except it's exceptionally strong (spider web silk) they think it will have applications in bullet proof body armour etc...


----------

